# Macau...to overtake Las Vegas by 2007 (Article)



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

From: http://sg.biz.yahoo.com/060803/1/42jhm.html (AFP)
_____________________________


> Thursday August 3, 6:18 PM
> 
> Macau to overtake Las Vegas by 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

NO WAY!!! Las Vegas is still the place for gambling. I even prefer Reno than Macau!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Macau's success can be very problematic for China. Supposedly there are restrictions on government officials from gambling away public funds in Macau, but who knows how much is being betted away in the casinos.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Are there any other casnos type towns or areas like Macau in Mainland China?


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Wouldn't this simply be a resumption of Macau's role? I don't understand the significance of the article.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Are there any other casnos type towns or areas like Macau in Mainland China?


No, Macau is the only city legal to build casino in China, now you see why Macau can overcome Las Vegas in no time...it take Las Vegas about 25 years to turn LV around, but it only take Macau 5 years. 
But after all US company is the one making all the money...so I don't think it is bad for Las Vegas.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

This was going to happen...they have a much larger market.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

cool.

However, I doubt Macau will take over as Sin City.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello, a billion people in China. That maybe a reason as to why this city will have a bigger boost in revenues...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Macau has the potential to draw a lot of visitors (they already do), but they've got competition in Singapore, which is also trying to capitalize on this gambling boom. Las Vegas is by and far the gaming capital of the Americas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Macau's advantage is its economies of scale and the leg-up from decades of gambling expertise. It's also close to China, which is key. It's a short 2.5 hour trip from Shanghai, so definitely within reach for a weekend trip.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i say niagra falls will ha jk... impossible vegas is 'THEE' place to go for gambling


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

It certainly helps Macau that most East Asian countries do not permit gambling. Asians who want to gamble, legally, without the gangsters and people who will break your arms and legs, go to Macau.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

This really depends on China's economic and cultural domination. Everybody says that China will be the next big one, but who is to say if it will attract people from all over the world like Las Vegas does. Vegas has a very strong identity. I doubt Macau could overtake that by next year.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Macau has the potential to draw a lot of visitors (they already do), but they've got competition in Singapore, which is also trying to capitalize on this gambling boom. Las Vegas is by and far the gaming capital of the Americas.


It's what Singapore goverment hope...but I think Chinese will go to Macau before go to S'pore since Macau have more casinos, less expensive and closer to the Cinese. I think the new casinos in Singapore will get people from Indonesia and Thailand. But as you know one or two casino can't keep people forever (just like here in Texas, yes Texan do go to Louisiana's casinos but for major gambling they go to Vegas) Macau become the "real deal" for gambling, And S'pore, Indonesia and Korea's casino will become sidekick. Most major cities don't like casino inside the city, casino attract crime, gangster and money laundering, they build them near major city like: Atlanta City near NYC, Las Vegas near LA, Macau near Hong Kong to avoid crime problem.


----------



## comrade7 (Nov 9, 2005)

Do chinese people like gambling? In most internet casinos they are banned from any bonuses, which means they are quite well aware of difference between gambling and earning money from these bonuses


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

comrade7 said:


> Do chinese people like gambling? In most internet casinos they are banned from any bonuses, which means they are quite well aware of difference between gambling and earning money from these bonuses


Asian still are the biggest customer (by amount) in Las Vegas, you always can find Asian on high limit baccarat table. I was in Vegas last time saw this two Thai women (I know since they speak Thai..hehe) playing at the high limit baccarat table, casino set up personal all you can eat buffet just for them (with BIG lobster!) since they don't want go to the buffet!!!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

What's good for Macau will be good for Vegas, the biggest investors in Macau are from Las Vegas!!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Why is it that because of the BIG scenario that China is rising, everything that is Chinese will surpass everything that isn't. Several months ago, a thread entitled "Shanghai surpassing NYC in almost every aspect" started here, and I highly doubt the credibility of the articles. You might forget that the US is still the US, even if China becomes a new superpower, US is still there as a rival. And isnt it most of the Casino investors in Macau are American? How can these Americans let a foreign city overtake their homeland's.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

^^ Clam dowm!! the difference is 295M VS 1.3B!! the bottom line is money is money, no matter where it come from, it is win win for China and US a good new for American, you can't expect Vegas keep that fast growing thing forever right?? The annual visitor number for Vegas already hit 40M = 1/8 of US population annually! (Disney World only got 16.2M!) And what happen if US hit economics downturn, those Vegas company just don't want to put all the eggs in a single basket that's all.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

OtAkAw said:


> Why is it that because of the BIG scenario that China is rising, everything that is Chinese will surpass everything that isn't. Several months ago, a thread entitled "Shanghai surpassing NYC in almost every aspect" started here, and I highly doubt the credibility of the articles. You might forget that the US is still the US, even if China becomes a new superpower, US is still there as a rival. And isnt it most of the Casino investors in Macau are American? How can these Americans let a foreign city overtake their homeland's.


The Americans make a lot of money from Macau, so I don't see why they should stay away. That's globalization and free enterprise, something the Americans like to spread around the world.


----------



## van_gogh (Dec 16, 2003)

The article only talked about Macau surpassing Las Vegas in gaming revenue... so what's the big fuss? Las Vegas has more non-gaming revenue than Macau.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Las Vegas also is more welcoming to international tourists at the moment too. There are lots of flights that fly to other countries direct.


----------



## kentan8 (Oct 7, 2004)

I had the opportunity to visit Macau this past July and Las Vegas last December. Even though I was impressed by the developement of Macau, I had no desire to gamble there. In Macau, you actually don't really feel the gambling atmosphere unless you look for it (unlike the scenes of slot machines at the gates as soon as you get out of your plane in Vegas). It is actually a very charming ex-colony (the oldest in Asia) that is quite historical with amazing Portugese colonial architecture. The casinos (like the new Sands) are designed for hard-core gamblers. In Vegas, the tables are usually not very occupied, most people tend to play the slots but in Macau it's the opposite. There were absolutely no room left around the tables and people were standing around them 3-4 deep. The atmosphere in Vegas is very much better, at least you don't see mainlanders spitting all around you. If I were to pick a weekend getaway, I would pick Macau. Las Vegas, on the other hand, will be my choice for entertainment, food and gambling.

BTW, the Wynn Casino in Macau is near completion, it's the exact replica of Wynn las Vegas but smaller. I understand the Venetian is the same too but smaller.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

How many different casinos will there be now? There's the Hotel Lisboa that's been there for ages, plus the new Venetian, Wynn and Sands. Anything else? Isn't Sands also building one in Singapore?


----------



## island_boi (Oct 25, 2006)

Las Vegas is Las Vegas. no city can replace it..


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

The winner is irrelevant. Vegas would be a lot bigger if Reno, Atlantic City, all the Indian Casinos, Riverboat casinos, and other casinos throughout the US did not exist. Hell there are 4 casinos here in KC alone. Vegas would be huge if there wasn't so much legal gambling elsewhere in the US.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I have also have had the fortune to visit Macau and Las Vegas.
From what I saw, the minimum bet size in Macau is much higher than in Las Vegas. For table games, minimum bet is something like $100 HKD. While the quality of the casinos in Las Vegas is much higher (IMO), Macau also has many other attractions such as it's historical architecture which makes it a worthy visit for even non-gamblers.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Macau will never over pass Vegas even if it does most poeple would still goto Vegas because it is more ecsessible.


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

Hell even Minneapolis has a huge casino and dont forget all the indian casinos in the midwest.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Skybean said:


> I have also have had the fortune to visit Macau and Las Vegas.
> From what I saw, the minimum bet size in Macau is much higher than in Las Vegas. For table games, minimum bet is something like $100 HKD. While the quality of the casinos in Las Vegas is much higher (IMO), Macau also has many other attractions such as it's historical architecture which makes it a worthy visit for even non-gamblers.


Sadly, while Macau's main island is a World Heritage Site, the crowds were very thin. It seems all the activity was in the casinos. The tourists don't seem to frequent the other attractions.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

I haven't been there, but the way I understand it, Macau gamblers mostly play table games with huge bets and almost no slot or video poker machines at all. 

Vegas uses the machines to make money just on the sheer volume of sightseers who walk in off the street and don't want to risk much money. 

In the 1980's they learned that people who stay in expensive hotel rooms play higher bets on the tables, so they started building the biggest hotels in the world, but machines are still the bread and butter income of the casinos here. 

In the 1990's they started adding more and more other profitable attractions to supplement the casino win. Before that, shows, rooms and meals were just loss-leaders for the casino, free for the high-rollers (still free if you bet enough). 

Chinese gamblers like the thrill of big bets on pai gow and baccarat and it's so close that they can just visit for a day or two, especially Hong Kong gamblers, so they don't need as many rooms as Vegas for people traveling a long distance and staying a longer time.

I personally prefer table games too, especially dice. People actually cheer and applaud a lucky dice roller and it's exciting when everybody at the table wins all at once and the house pays. Do they play dice (craps) in Macau?

Poker is getting real popular again. Do they play regular poker in Macau or just pai gow poker?

The other casinos around the U.S. are training grounds for future Vegas players.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Sadly, while Macau's main island is a World Heritage Site, the crowds were very thin. It seems all the activity was in the casinos. The tourists don't seem to frequent the other attractions.


Most people don't know about the "other" Nevada too.


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Chinese are probably the craziest people about gambling you'll ever find... Macau's potential is limitless...


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Skybean said:


> I have also have had the fortune to visit Macau and Las Vegas.
> From what I saw, the minimum bet size in Macau is much higher than in Las Vegas. For table games, minimum bet is something like $100 HKD. While the quality of the casinos in Las Vegas is much higher (IMO), Macau also has many other attractions such as it's historical architecture which makes it a worthy visit for even non-gamblers.


I was also in Macao and i don`t know if i should be happy about the gambling. The city is very interesting and has a great atmosphere. I think the gambling there could destroy the best parts of Macao.


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

there's no way macau is gonna overtake las vegas, its just too physically small, unless they turn the whole place into one big casino and even then, las vegas has more space to keep expanding


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

I thought Macau always had gambling, but it used to be a monopoly by Ho and now they are letting other companies in. 

No doubt Macau will overtake Vegas in amount of money gambled and lost, but not the size of the buildings and number of casinos.

I just listened to an interview with Steve Wynn and he said they don't have craps in Macau, but they love poker.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't believe you can have an argue about which city is the world's gambling capital. Do you really find this to be something to be proud of? It's like competing for being the city with most prostitues or drug addicts.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

well, we have to focus on figures and $$ to determine that, and with that said, Macau's figures are booming and are expected to overcome Las Vegas' this or next year...

It's not wishful thinking.. just numbers.. and that's obvious! The World Economy's weight is shifting towards China-Asia... so we have to get used to seeing facts like those happening everyday in the future.

It's childish and naive fight reality with "no ways!!" or "nevers!!!".


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

z0rg said:


> I can't believe you can have an argue about which city is the world's gambling capital. Do you really find this to be something to be proud of? It's like competing for being the city with most prostitues or drug addicts.


Monaco is a gambling haven, yet a lovely place to live for the rich.


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

I heard that Macau's non-gambling tourism is also booming . They also have their own airport in Macau. Together with the big airports in Hong Kong and Guangzhou nearby, international tourists can easily get there.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

maldini said:


> I heard that Macau's non-gambling tourism is also booming . They also have their own airport in Macau. Together with the big airports in Hong Kong and Guangzhou nearby, international tourists can easily get there.


A friend of mine in The Philippines were planning of flying to Macau this Christmas. There's an airline that offers cheap fares from Manila to Macau. What they do is fly to Macau, stay in a nice hotel. But 7am, they take the jetfoil and spend the rest of the day in HK and take the last schduled jetfoil back to Macau.

Even if Macau is nearby, I still prefer Vegas. It's not just the casinos but also the food, attraction and entertianment.

BTW, I heard there was a rumor that some who get arrested for creating trouble in Vegas were instead buried alive in the desert than of going to jail!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

As Kristie Lu Stout said in CNN, "We'll know if Macau is already the Las Vegas of Asia if it has a CSI", or something like that. I think even if Macau becomes bigger than Vegas, it still suffers the image that people attach to it, "Vegas of the East". It is still a loser to Vegas if we continue to attach that name to it. Why not call Las Vegas the Macau of the West?

I believe that China should look to some place else for developing a new Vegas wannabe because Macau has a very fascinating history. A better idea is to imitate Monaco instead of Las Vegas, the old Portuguese architecture in Macau looks great, palatial casinos instead of neon-heavy drab buildings would be perfect for it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

OtAkAw said:


> As Kristie Lu Stout said in CNN, "We'll know if Macau is already the Las Vegas of Asia if it has a CSI", or something like that. I think even if Macau becomes bigger than Vegas, it still suffers the image that people attach to it, "Vegas of the East". It is still a loser to Vegas if we continue to attach that name to it. Why not call Las Vegas the Macau of the West?
> 
> I believe that China should look to some place else for developing a new Vegas wannabe because Macau has a very fascinating history. A better idea is to imitate Monaco instead of Las Vegas, the old Portuguese architecture in Macau looks great, palatial casinos instead of neon-heavy drab buildings would be perfect for it.


The 'Las Vegas of the East' branding is a Western invention to bring some familiarity to their audience who may not know where Macau is. Tourists to Macau know it to be a gambling haven, not a Las Vegas knockoff. In fact, Macau doesn't have the neon dazzle that Las Vegas has at all.

Macau's atmosphere is also very different. It is a very historic city, and the Portuguese influence is still alive and well. The fusion with Chinese culture is quite evident in the food. Sadly, a lot of that is being overlooked by the gambling, but it is easily accessible to those who are curious.

There is more coordination in the Pearl River Delta region to promote tourism as one entity, such as arriving in Hong Kong and doing side trips to Macau and Shenzhen. I think in the end everyone benefits.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

WANCH said:


> A friend of mine in The Philippines were planning of flying to Macau this Christmas. There's an airline that offers cheap fares from Manila to Macau. What they do is fly to Macau, stay in a nice hotel. But 7am, they take the jetfoil and spend the rest of the day in HK and take the last schduled jetfoil back to Macau.
> 
> Even if Macau is nearby, I still prefer Vegas. It's not just the casinos but also the food, attraction and entertianment.
> 
> BTW, I heard there was a rumor that some who get arrested for creating trouble in Vegas were instead buried alive in the desert than of going to jail!


YES! people will get merry in the casion, most will cheat on the frist night and end up get stuff in the sand alive, it is a area just outside of Vegas, people can go dig back out his/her love one...and if they can't find their love one from the desert send... it is a hook up service on site and a wedding chapel back at the casion... he/she will get merry again, cheat again...it's a never ending store, very big problem in Vegas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Revenue wise macau will overtake Vegas. Of course Most people play baccarat there! But Vegas still has more glitz and glamour, and is still a far more attractive city. Of course give MACAU a few years to build up the COTAI STRIP (which has no operational casinos at the moment) and im sure it will rival Vegas for sheer beauty


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Sexas said:


> YES! people will get merry in the casion, most will cheat on the frist night and end up get stuff in the sand alive, it is a area just outside of Vegas, people can go dig back out his/her love one...and if they can't find their love one from the desert send... it is a hook up service on site and a wedding chapel back at the casion... he/she will get merry again, cheat again...it's a never ending store, very big problem in Vegas :lol: :lol: :lol:


Were you drunk when you wrote that?? :nuts: :cheers: :lol:


----------

